Ask HN: Which technologies you want to play around with, but don't have time? - mstipetic
======
commandersaki
FPGAs. It’s just incompatible with the Mac world due to mostly proprietary
tool hand and I don’t have any Windows/Linux machines dedicated for the task.
Then there’s very little learning material to figure out Verilog/VHDL or
whatever vendor dialect of it is.

------
JohnFen
I honestly can't think of any. I'm playing around with literally all of the
technologies that currently interest me.

------
billconan
robotics， wasm

